# Snowboard Drop In



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

if you have an old swing set or something like that you can use you could convert that into a drop in.
thats what i did ill see if i can find some pictures


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

heres some pictures 
drop in picture by nitroboarder - Photobucket
thats the only picture of the drop in i have 
but that thing is 9-10 feet tall and i had it at the top of my hill. i made a small roller and and the jump is in the middle of the hill. Its a 15-20 foot table and i got just the right amount of speed. i have a pretty small hill too. 

heres the jump
IMG_1134.jpg picture by nitroboarder - Photobucket

and my hill from the bottom
IMG_1147.jpg picture by nitroboarder - Photobucket

you cant see the drop in in the last picture but its in between the right light and my house at the top of the hill


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

nitroboarder22 said:


> heres some pictures
> drop in picture by nitroboarder - Photobucket
> thats the only picture of the drop in i have
> but that thing is 9-10 feet tall and i had it at the top of my hill. i made a small roller and and the jump is in the middle of the hill. Its a 15-20 foot table and i got just the right amount of speed. i have a pretty small hill too.
> ...


Address? Lol, seriously though, nice job!


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

Music Moves said:


> Address? Lol, seriously though, nice job!


haha thanks 
if you live in wisconsin feel free to come over next winter 
cuz i havnt had snow for atleast a month now


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

check out these drop-ins, I posted this on thesnowboardrealms.team.com, before I discovered this awesome site... 

For ours it's hard to see but we basically used milk crates, and wooden palettes 'borrowed' from the industrial district of town.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

where in Wisconsin, Ill come shred with you


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

u can buy some drop ins that are designed to fit in a board bag but if u dont have that kind of cash I would just find a good A-frame latter, extend the top, and then just reinforce a slim piece of plywood that can be propped up against the latter. This type of roll in is portable, light, and easy to build.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

haha yeah where in WI? anywhere close to the MN boarder by chance?


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Where in MN? Im in Winona, currently in River Falls, went to Afton today


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

I live in MN as well but i ride andes tower hills all the time ... I live in Moorhead aka about an hour and a half away.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

your at least 4 hours from me in Winona. but we should have a Midwest Meet and Greet, seems like there are enough people around


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

let do it at a comp next year

like the trans am at powder ridge

or the pbrj at powder. I think thats pretty central.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm in roseville (pretty much st paul) . So whats that maybe 2 hours from winona? Most of the time this winter I was riding at afton.


----------

